# I feel like I can't relate to people



## Social_butterfly00

I really feel like I don't truly fit in with anyone... I've never met anyone who truly understood me or knew me completely, and that's a pretty lonely feeling. I don't think like everyone else does, and I don't mean in terms of social anxiety, but just in terms of my views towards life. I feel like a lot of people my age are fake, and annoying, and pretend to be a lot of things they are not. I feel like most people brag and boast about a whole lot of nothing (for example, this girl who my brother hangs out, who annoys me SO much, posted "modelling" pictures of herself all over her facebook. When I say modelling, I mean pictures taken in her apartment by some random guy, and then cheapily touched up on photoshop. Meanwhile, everyone is posting how modellesque and gorgeous she looks in the pictures, when (not to be mean), it's all much ado about nothing since she is far from pretty).

Anyway... generally I'm a pretty subdued person. It's not my personality to get all excited and explosive about things (even without the SA, it's not my personality). I like peace and quiet, I like to study and discuss intellectual things, I like to decorate, and to keep an obsessively clean house (which is hard to do with two crappy room mates). Even more, I love nature, and animals. If I could, I would live on an island with just me and the animals. Sometimes I go into the field way behind my house where no one ever goes, and I just sit and think. I love being alone out there, and I'm not sure if that's weird. I'm not religious or anything, but I feel closer to God, if he even exists... 

In grade 12, I was so fascinated with various creatures under the sea that I spent hours upon hours researching sharks and whales and anything else I could find. Things like that amaze me so much. I wish so badly I could see the world because it's so amazing.

Also, school is really important to me, and I don't have anyone who I talk to who values school as much, because I talk to very few people at my University. So I'll be home studying for an exam while my room mates and their friends are partying. I also have a passion for writing, and I've met few people who enjoy writing, so it kind of sucks.

I feel like I'm just weird compared to other people my age, well the ones I see at least. This is embarrassing, but I actually started playing my old Nintendo 64 from when I was 8... and I actually look forward to playing it. I wouldn't tell anyone that though, especially the people I know.

I guess mostly I don't see my youth as one big chance to get drunk every weekend. I look down on my brother and his friends because their nonstop partying disgusts me. Anyway I guess that's my little speel about how I feel like an apple among oranges.


----------



## Snickersnack

I don't know...seems like you have everything prioritized pretty damn well, as far as I'm concerned. By being introverted and focused, you're getting much more out of life than a great deal of people. Honestly, I wish I were halfway as together as you seem to be. 

Besides, "weird" is always better than conventional.


----------



## Half_A_Person

I could've written your post myself!

I can't connect with anyone either. I'm too different from everyone else and I feel as if I'm a part of a different species. Sometimes I think there is something terribly, terribly wrong with me because I don't enjoy partying until 4 AM and hooking up with random guys or hanging out at 7-11, drinking 40 oz. bottles of beer.

When I was in middle school I thought that maybe I was just growing up too fast--that maybe I was a little more mature than the other kids. I figured I would fit in eventually but I'm still very detached from everyone and everything.


----------



## Gerard

Hey, Social_butterfly00.

It sounds that you feel different from others on an intellectual, academic, worldview, and personality wise level. And it must feel hard that your friends and peers are completely different whether fake, ignorant, or choosing standards of something less. And that this is very understandable. I wonder if you tried finding meaningful interests or groups that you can affiliate yourself with. It sounds like you are a very smart, thoughtful, and reflect person. And if you found such people with common interests, I bet they would love to have you and accompany you. Your imagination, excitement, and expression would, I believe, attract a whole bunch of potential friends of your liking. And good luck with your situation, because it sounds like you have a lot of potential.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## SmillaSnow

There are a lot of people like you around, it's just hard to find them. Think of yourself, would it be easy for another girl like you to find you and make friends with you? You have to find ways to connect to others with the same interests. Be it in a group, like Gerard suggested, or maybe in a class that reflects your interests. Creative writing, marine biology.... Are you in first year? The herd thins out a lot as you move up.

BTW, I love undersea creatures as well! I've been crazy about them since I was a little kid. I really love cephalopods and weird sharks like the cookie cutter shark and greenland shark.

Last year I really really really wanted a fish tank and I was so excited. No one else understood my excitement so I kind of geeked out alone doing research by myself. I ended up not getting any fish, but I do have a huge fish tank still in its box.


----------



## TheGecko

I can totally relate to you. I don't feel as though I can relate to anyone I've come across in real life for similar reasons. I just don't find things that they all love to be very interesting. I'm not interested in going out to get drunk all the time which rules me out from 99% of social events.

I have met some people online who I've really connected with though, trouble is they all live so far away (in one case, on another continent).


----------



## quietgal

I know this feeling too, I've never really felt like I fit in with any group of people. Sometimes I feel like being an outsider is a part of my identity, and if I ever found myself fitting in somewhere, I'd cease to be me.

Anyway, is there really no one you can think of with whom you've forged a connection, even for a short time? I know there are people like you who are introverted and reflective, and who reject a lot of the superficial culture of people our age. There aren't very many of them, but they are there. The more people you meet and interact with, the greater chance you have of finding that rare individual you can connect with, so I think you just need to put yourself out there. The internet is a good way to find people who share your interests, but people you meet through the internet may seem too abstract and far away. Get involved locally, volunteer, work, go to org meetings, submit your writing to your school's literary magazine, keep in touch with your profs and people in your classes. College is a great place to be a joiner. Just whatever you do don't hide in your dorm room by yourself until graduation day (like I did), then spend the next couple years regretting all of those missed opportunities.


----------



## dax

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I really feel like I don't truly fit in with anyone... I've never met anyone who truly understood me or knew me completely, and that's a pretty lonely feeling. I don't think like everyone else does, and I don't mean in terms of social anxiety, but just in terms of my views towards life. I feel like a lot of people my age are fake, and annoying, and pretend to be a lot of things they are not. I feel like most people brag and boast about a whole lot of nothing (for example, this girl who my brother hangs out, who annoys me SO much, posted "modelling" pictures of herself all over her facebook. When I say modelling, I mean pictures taken in her apartment by some random guy, and then cheapily touched up on photoshop. Meanwhile, everyone is posting how modellesque and gorgeous she looks in the pictures, when (not to be mean), it's all much ado about nothing since she is far from pretty).
> 
> Anyway... generally I'm a pretty subdued person. It's not my personality to get all excited and explosive about things (even without the SA, it's not my personality). I like peace and quiet, I like to study and discuss intellectual things, I like to decorate, and to keep an obsessively clean house (which is hard to do with two crappy room mates). Even more, I love nature, and animals. If I could, I would live on an island with just me and the animals. Sometimes I go into the field way behind my house where no one ever goes, and I just sit and think. I love being alone out there, and I'm not sure if that's weird. I'm not religious or anything, but I feel closer to God, if he even exists...
> 
> In grade 12, I was so fascinated with various creatures under the sea that I spent hours upon hours researching sharks and whales and anything else I could find. Things like that amaze me so much. I wish so badly I could see the world because it's so amazing.
> 
> Also, school is really important to me, and I don't have anyone who I talk to who values school as much, because I talk to very few people at my University. So I'll be home studying for an exam while my room mates and their friends are partying. I also have a passion for writing, and I've met few people who enjoy writing, so it kind of sucks.
> 
> I feel like I'm just weird compared to other people my age, well the ones I see at least. This is embarrassing, but I actually started playing my old Nintendo 64 from when I was 8... and I actually look forward to playing it. I wouldn't tell anyone that though, especially the people I know.
> 
> I guess mostly I don't see my youth as one big chance to get drunk every weekend. I look down on my brother and his friends because their nonstop partying disgusts me. Anyway I guess that's my little speel about how I feel like an apple among oranges.


Well you just sound very mature for your age. I wish I was as mature as you and had done less partying, I'd be a lot better off and doing much better now. Have you ever thought of joining any of the clubs or societies at your school to meet people with similar interests?


----------



## kaye

*Hsp*

I say you like me are HSP!

Find out more here: hsperson.com

Well you're in the minority, but you're not alone!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I know exactly what you feel like. I am 24 and I still feel like I can't relate to most of the people I come across. I don't care about getting drunk, going to bars or parties, hanging out with a lot of people, etc. I don't know where to find like minded people my own age.


----------



## chrono uchiha

You definitely aren't alone I feel the same way. I desperately want to make friends and connect with people. But I just don't feel like I can. When I was younger I thought I was just an alien sent to observe the people of Earth lol  But maybe that observation has made me the writer I am today. 

Yes, I too am a writer and a artist. My dream is to own my own comic book company, but to do that, I have to get over this problem. Just know you have friends here, and you are not alone in how you feel. I and a thousand others feel exactly how you feel. Just keep your head up, we're all here to support you.


----------



## ScaredofBeez

I feel like I can relate to the people here.. does that count?


----------



## Want2Bconfident

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I really feel like I don't truly fit in with anyone... I've never met anyone who truly understood me or knew me completely, and that's a pretty lonely feeling. I don't think like everyone else does, and I don't mean in terms of social anxiety, but just in terms of my views towards life. I feel like a lot of people my age are fake, and annoying, and pretend to be a lot of things they are not. I feel like most people brag and boast about a whole lot of nothing (for example, this girl who my brother hangs out, who annoys me SO much, posted "modelling" pictures of herself all over her facebook. When I say modelling, I mean pictures taken in her apartment by some random guy, and then cheapily touched up on photoshop. Meanwhile, everyone is posting how modellesque and gorgeous she looks in the pictures, when (not to be mean), it's all much ado about nothing since she is far from pretty).
> 
> Anyway... generally I'm a pretty subdued person. It's not my personality to get all excited and explosive about things (even without the SA, it's not my personality). I like peace and quiet, I like to study and discuss intellectual things, I like to decorate, and to keep an obsessively clean house (which is hard to do with two crappy room mates). Even more, I love nature, and animals. If I could, I would live on an island with just me and the animals. Sometimes I go into the field way behind my house where no one ever goes, and I just sit and think. I love being alone out there, and I'm not sure if that's weird. I'm not religious or anything, but I feel closer to God, if he even exists...
> 
> In grade 12, I was so fascinated with various creatures under the sea that I spent hours upon hours researching sharks and whales and anything else I could find. Things like that amaze me so much. I wish so badly I could see the world because it's so amazing.
> 
> Also, school is really important to me, and I don't have anyone who I talk to who values school as much, because I talk to very few people at my University. So I'll be home studying for an exam while my room mates and their friends are partying. I also have a passion for writing, and I've met few people who enjoy writing, so it kind of sucks.
> 
> I feel like I'm just weird compared to other people my age, well the ones I see at least. This is embarrassing, but I actually started playing my old Nintendo 64 from when I was 8... and I actually look forward to playing it. I wouldn't tell anyone that though, especially the people I know.
> 
> I guess mostly I don't see my youth as one big chance to get drunk every weekend. I look down on my brother and his friends because their nonstop partying disgusts me. Anyway I guess that's my little speel about how I feel like an apple among oranges.


There is nothing weird or wrong with you. You sound an interesting person and you have loads of interests. There will be loads of people you would really hit it off with, just sadly those people you have got to know so far are different. I hope you have confidence in the person you are because you sound like quite a classy quality person.


----------



## Aron James

I always used to feel like that, i couldn't understand what i was meant to be doing. I felt like aliens left me here and went on their merry way for a joke, i wasn't laughing.

That's just it though. Every human being is in their own world. A subjective reality called planet Earth. We are all so different and unique we all want to be close to each other really. So how do apple's relate to oranges? How can their be intimacy? How can there be connection? 

To me, everyone in the world is part of me and my world, so at a deep level i know that i am connected to everyone. It doesn't matter if know one knows me, i know them, they are part of me and my world. Just as you my friendly little apple are part of me aswell. So although we seem alone and tiny and our world is bigger than ourself, our self is actually connected to everything. The thought of a tiny 'me' is just a thought in a very very big mind.

Aron


----------



## cr17

I understand what everyone is saying. There appears to be a simple solution.

We all need to meet each other. As a first step, I suggest an IM chat. Everyone who wants in, PM me.


----------



## Hamster

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I really feel like I don't truly fit in with anyone... I've never met anyone who truly understood me or knew me completely, and that's a pretty lonely feeling.


All my life i've felt the same way. almost everyone is fake at my school and boast about weed, cigarettes, alcohol (puking/very gross stories), sex, popular clothing stores, shrooms, crack...and the freshmen make it worse by wanting to be like these people.

some decent-acting people i've met aren't exactly the types of people i'd hang out with: war-loving kids, kids giving up on school, kids acting way too smart and immature at the same time, kids i've used to be best friends with since elementary but lost them at high school due to their ignorance or peer-pressure, kids with the worst sense of humor (laughing at the stupidest things), other conformist kids...etc.

i'm the type of person who likes to be serious, especially at school, but also wants to share my humor with people who get it. when i was little, i would observe every little detail in the world and not focus on people or kids my age. i liked exploring from the bottom up and taking in all of what the world had to offer. but as i got older, the world was appearing stupid and seemed to have lost the morals i've learned from when i was small. i feel i don't belong and never will, so i have to accept being alone with no one to relate to but the world and nature itself (and learning  )

so, i guess you're not alone with being alone lol


----------



## Glen

I feel much the same way. I'm 29, and it seems like whenever I meet people my age they fall into one of two categories: they're in a relationship, many with children already or have a career, or they're 29 going on 18 and still going out and getting drunk at every opportunity. Whichever group they fall into, I can't relate to them. 

In many ways I feel like I'm very far behind others my age, not just socially but just in life in general. I dropped out of college twice, even though I consider myself to be intelligent and love to learn. I don't have a career path planned out, just lots of "want to do someday" ideas rolling around in my head. I know there are plenty of other people out there who don't have it together, but I can't help but be jealous of the ones that at my age are already well into their careers or have started families of their own, or both.

On the other front, the obsession with getting drunk, yeah I've never understood that one either. All through middle school, high school, college, sometimes I felt like I was the only one not doing that. Apparently it really is that weird if you'd rather just hang out and just enjoy whatever it is you're doing (and be able to remember it in the morning). Go figure! My room mate and my neighbors love going out to the bars, and thankfully finally stopped asking me to go. They probably think I'm weird, but I'm okay with that. It's not my thing, never has been, if that makes me weird, oh well


----------



## shadowmask

> I really feel like I don't truly fit in with anyone... I've never met anyone who truly understood me or knew me completely, and that's a pretty lonely feeling.


Story of my life. I can relate. Ironic as it may sound.


----------



## ostorozhno

Like everyone else here, I can relate to this too. I don't feel like I have much in common with people. I love to learn and spend hours, weeks, and months studying new things, but always feel alone and frustrated because I have no one to share it with. It's like everyone's priorities at the opposite end of the spectrum, far away from mine.


----------



## SlightlyJaded

I can (ironically) completely relate to what you're saying. I've always felt like I didn't quite fit in anywhere. I hate shopping for clothes, I've never been interested in trying drugs or getting drunk, I like watching sports and playing video games. And like you, I love nature and writing, and I was always serious about school because I genuinely love to learn. But on the flip side of that, I can be a bit silly at times and I hate taking life too seriously. I love to laugh and dance and find any reason to have good, clean fun. Every once in a while I need to take some time out just to chill and be alone, but if I'm alone for too long I start feeling like I'll go crazy. If it wasn't for the SA, I think I would be a very social person.

It seems like everyone I meet is one of the two extremes...extremely serious and private or clingy and too much of a partier. It's very hard to meet anyone who's in the middle like me. I think I overwhelm the serious people I meet and bore the social ones. It seems like no matter what, I can't win. Very frustrating.

But like the others have said, I'm sure there are many people that we could relate to if we only had the opportunity to come into contact with them. Until I found this site, I had completely lost hope of ever finding anyone who could understand me or know what I'm going through, yet here I am, nodding and smiling in understanding as I read the things people say here. At least we have each other, even if we are all total strangers


----------



## Canadian Brotha

quietgal said:


> I know this feeling too, I've never really felt like I fit in with any group of people. Sometimes I feel like being an outsider is a part of my identity, and if I ever found myself fitting in somewhere, I'd cease to be me.


I agree, part of me feels it is a token or identity the other part feels somewhat lonely. Overall I relate to these posts in that I simply don't know how to relate to most people & that goes beyond the drinking vs. intellectual types


----------



## malaise

I feel the same way. I think I'm just too serious and idealistic, because I feel like 99.99% of social interaction consists of meaningless B.S, and I'd rather not interact with people at all if it means I have to be fake. The problem is, whenever I'm around most other people I feel like I CAN'T be myself, that it's not good enough, or I'm too strange, too emotional, too moody. Either way, there's always a wall preventing me from truly relating to people. Whenever someone asks me at work, "How are you?" I'm always tempted to say, "Terrible!" As if that question means anything anymore.


----------



## kakashisensei

I can totally relate to you. Story of my life...


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

As a guy, I enjoy a lot of the same things you do. 
It is very frustrating that there doesn't seem to be anyone that can relate. 
I have been forced to make friends that I really hate. 
Having SA doesn't make it any easier to search for others with the same passions either.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Here's how I see it, and i hope it helps. You feel that you don't relate to anyone because you really can't relate to people, at least not exactly. It's nearly impossible to find a personality that is exactly like yours among people you've never met before. And those that you do meet will usually seem different than yourself simply because you know yourself very well and have access to your own internal monologue, but you don't have access to theirs. People we meet for the first time are all surface to us, and we find it difficult to relate to them.

But when we stick around those people long enough, we tend to act more like them and they tend to act more like us. That's why many social seem homogeneous: when people hang out for a long time, their personalities start to resemble one another (who knows, hanging out with outgoing people might make us more outgoing too). When I was in high school, my speech patterns were very different than from when I was in college and spending time with a whole different group of people.

I would suggest you find someone you can tolerate being around and get to know him/her for a few months. You might be surprised at how well you can relate to him/her when you give it time.


I have found a group of people (in my age range) that enjoy going to bars and drinking just as much as I do, but who hate going clubbing. We're out there. Just gotta find us.


----------



## iwannabecoolplzhelp

Most of the people you meet are wearing a social mask and saying the things they think they are supposed to say to be liked. Life is a stage and we are all actors they saying goes.

Get people one on one and get to know them for a while and I think you'll find there are alot of people who honestly don't give a crap about getting drunk and acting like a moron. There are a lot of people who enjoy learning and enjoy nature but again those are not things that are popular for early 20s people to admit to so they may be reluctant.

I was surprised the other day this popular girl was talking about how she stayed up all night installing linux or her laptop and figuring out how to use it. Usually computer stuff is something for "geeks". My advice is dont pretend to be something ur not. You never know when someone is really thinking "damn shes pretty cool, shes not a phoney like everyone else in the class" even if they dont have the guts to admit it in a group setting


----------



## Geeg dookie face

I'm 18 years old, and it seems that my generation is vain, and ignorant, and selfish. I cannot relate to anyone I know (sometimes my own friends) because they talk about things I'm not interested in ("magic cards", video games.. Children stuff when they are 21...).

I find it increasingly hard to find people to relate to. I do not want to resort to medication for I feel it won't help. I try coping with being alone but it's difficult. I usually find myself faking conversations with my friends just so I don't seem awkward. (not to mention, I don't talk much in general. So it's just an awkward mess.)

and I can't meet any girls my age because they all go to dance parties, and drink. I don't drink at all really.. so I already don't fit in with 95% of the people my age.

I don't know if anyone cares to read this, but I've read other posts here and I can 100% relate to them.


----------



## shimmer1221

I feel that way too. However, I did participate in the partying years in my 20's. I feel like I did it to escape my anxiety though. I felt more accepted and like people actually liked me. Because when I was in a fake world / fantasy ... people seemed to hang out with me more. Now that I am sober ... I cannot relate to anyone. I think I hurt myself more by participating in wasting my life in those years. I think that you are smart and going the right direction. Anyway... I sit here now with no one to talk to and I just deal with my anxiety alone.


----------



## Saekon

I feel if I say anything now this will turn begin turning into an internet meme. Oh well.

I can relate.


----------



## Icelanddude

Half_A_Person said:


> I figured I would fit in eventually but I'm still very detached from everyone and everything.


Wow! this is just like i thought would happen but i am also very like the way i was before. hmm


----------



## 1applehearts1

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I really feel like I don't truly fit in with anyone... I've never met anyone who truly understood me or knew me completely, and that's a pretty lonely feeling. I don't think like everyone else does, and I don't mean in terms of social anxiety, but just in terms of my views towards life. I feel like a lot of people my age are fake, and annoying, and pretend to be a lot of things they are not. I feel like most people brag and boast about a whole lot of nothing (for example, this girl who my brother hangs out, who annoys me SO much, posted "modelling" pictures of herself all over her facebook. When I say modelling, I mean pictures taken in her apartment by some random guy, and then cheapily touched up on photoshop. Meanwhile, everyone is posting how modellesque and gorgeous she looks in the pictures, when (not to be mean), it's all much ado about nothing since she is far from pretty).
> 
> Anyway... generally I'm a pretty subdued person. It's not my personality to get all excited and explosive about things (even without the SA, it's not my personality). I like peace and quiet, I like to study and discuss intellectual things, I like to decorate, and to keep an obsessively clean house (which is hard to do with two crappy room mates). Even more, I love nature, and animals. If I could, I would live on an island with just me and the animals. Sometimes I go into the field way behind my house where no one ever goes, and I just sit and think. I love being alone out there, and I'm not sure if that's weird. I'm not religious or anything, but I feel closer to God, if he even exists...
> 
> In grade 12, I was so fascinated with various creatures under the sea that I spent hours upon hours researching sharks and whales and anything else I could find. Things like that amaze me so much. I wish so badly I could see the world because it's so amazing.
> 
> Also, school is really important to me, and I don't have anyone who I talk to who values school as much, because I talk to very few people at my University. So I'll be home studying for an exam while my room mates and their friends are partying. I also have a passion for writing, and I've met few people who enjoy writing, so it kind of sucks.
> 
> I feel like I'm just weird compared to other people my age, well the ones I see at least. This is embarrassing, but I actually started playing my old Nintendo 64 from when I was 8... and I actually look forward to playing it. I wouldn't tell anyone that though, especially the people I know.
> 
> I guess mostly I don't see my youth as one big chance to get drunk every weekend. I look down on my brother and his friends because their nonstop partying disgusts me. Anyway I guess that's my little speel about how I feel like an apple among oranges.


yeah, im a lot like you. i feel out of place. I like school and its really important to me as well 

i like games, like xbox and nintendo dsi but i also like art and literature and things like that

im not into partying and drinking or drugs or smoking, i just have no desire to do that stuff, although i do want to have fun though

i just think i think a lot differently than a lot of people


----------



## Amanda123

Wow.. You sound just like me..  I perfer to be alone almost all the time, just me and my ipod with a interesting book to read.. to me that's my perfect state of contentment. I'm also interested in many things people probably would consider boring like history for example. Just keep in mind there are many people out in this vast world that are like you and me. You just have to open up and meet these people. By being alone and not making an effort to meet new people no wounder you feel as if you can't relate to anyone because the people you do relate to are most likely just as shy and closed off from the world.


----------



## Zomg

We all feel alone and we all feel like no one feels the same as we do, but really a lot of us are in the same boat, I think xD


----------



## hobo10

Zomg said:


> We all feel alone and we all feel like no one feels the same as we do, but really a lot of us are in the same boat, I think xD


It's too bad we don't all work together, life would be so much easier.

*MY INTERESTS: * Drawing, reading, watching cartoons, playing Nintendo DS, walking, reading Wikipedia, and not really a hobby but I LOVE anything Disney related.

*CO-WORKERS INTERESTS:* Getting drunk, going to bars, sports, MMA, talking ****, cars, watching movies.

Downtime at work is hell. :blank


----------



## bfree15

Girl I applaud you that was very well said, more people should have the attitude that you have in life, I think me and you would get along.

A lot of the things you have wrote I can relate to, I feel like I have never fitted in with anyone either I am just so different to other people my own age. I am embarrassed about some of the things that I find interesting or enjoyable because other people would think I was odd. I think people obsess way too much about stupid things that don't even matter.

Until you just wrote that about being subdued and not getting excitable I thought I was the only person like that. My family think it is weird that I don't have some over the top reaction about certain things or ever get excited but it's just not me.

Haha I can't believe that about the Nintendo 64 because I have actually just re bought one recently so that I can play the old games I use to play when I was around 6/7. Weren't they just the best, they don't make games like that anymore lol.

For me I have a fascination with the sky and space with started when I was about 9-10. I love just sitting in the garden on my own looking up at the stars and thinking.

I am proud that I am different from other people my own age it makes me unique and I like that though the loneliness can be very tough to deal with at times.

I feel like an apple among oranges as well, but who wants to be an orange anyway; apples are much better.


----------



## hobo10

I too like to take out old games and play them. I am 22 years old and every now and then, I will bust out these old computer games::

1) Pajama Sam

2) Timon and Pumbaa Teaches Typing

3) Barbie and Her Magical Dream House

4) Reading Blaster

5) Spy Fox


I love playing them for nostalgia purposes but it's just another thing I like to do that NO ONE can relate to.


----------



## haikupoet

Half_A_Person said:


> I can't connect with anyone either. I'm too different from everyone else and I feel as if I'm a part of a different species. Sometimes I think there is something terribly, terribly wrong with me because I don't enjoy partying until 4 AM and hooking up with random guys or hanging out at 7-11, drinking 40 oz. bottles of beer.


I felt the same way as you do when I was a teenager in the late 70s, which were infused with sex and drugs starting in middle school. I ended up socially isolated because of it. If I were to do it again, I might choose to hang out with some of the neighborhood kids or ones I knew from school. I would just be careful to only participate in what I wanted to. It could be dangerous to do this, but I would either do that or try to hang out with intellectual kids, but I didn't have the academics to do that.


----------



## Zaparc

I too can relate. I find it tremendously difficult to engage in conversation with family. They're more interested in conversing about topics such as what's for dinner, or what the predicted weather forecast is rather than anything I am interested in. I do however have friends who are somewhat similar to me in both their interests, and their personalities as a whole.


----------



## oreo12

SlightlyJaded said:


> I can (ironically) completely relate to what you're saying. I've always felt like I didn't quite fit in anywhere. I hate shopping for clothes, I've never been interested in trying drugs or getting drunk, I like watching sports and playing video games. And like you, I love nature and writing, and I was always serious about school because I genuinely love to learn. But on the flip side of that, I can be a bit silly at times and I hate taking life too seriously. I love to laugh and dance and find any reason to have good, clean fun. Every once in a while I need to take some time out just to chill and be alone, but if I'm alone for too long I start feeling like I'll go crazy. If it wasn't for the SA, I think I would be a very social person.
> 
> It seems like everyone I meet is one of the two extremes...extremely serious and private or clingy and too much of a partier. It's very hard to meet anyone who's in the middle like me. I think I overwhelm the serious people I meet and bore the social ones. It seems like no matter what, I can't win. Very frustrating.
> 
> But like the others have said, I'm sure there are many people that we could relate to if we only had the opportunity to come into contact with them. Until I found this site, I had completely lost hope of ever finding anyone who could understand me or know what I'm going through, yet here I am, nodding and smiling in understanding as I read the things people say here. At least we have each other, even if we are all total strangers


"I think I overwhelm the serious people I meet and bore the social ones. It seems like no matter what, I can't win."

It's exactly the same for me. You couldn't have said it better. I was at a party today, and I was literally getting frustrated by what people were saying about last night's frat party etc... It's pointless, useless crap. 
And then when I try to talk to the quieter, studious people, it's like I'm overwhelming them.


----------



## Saekon

There are basically two main groups I hang out with, the social boys group and then the "nerds".

I notice that when I'm with the social group I hardly say or do anything, and I'm fine with just sitting there... When I'm with the "nerds" I talk a lot more and I'm often the initiator, it's like I'm walking a tightrope, it's like it's a game. For the former, I'm too introverted, for the latter, I'm too extroverted? It's not always like this though.

Sometimes I just want to say **** it and just have a quiet corner to myself to get away from all these annoyances. The people from the first group, the people from the second group, I can't relate to any of them beyond the surface, and there are even more groups, none of which I feel comfortable with.


----------



## emily42

I can also really relate to what you said. 
My situation is a little different. I started out drinking and doing drugs at a really young age. Now i'm 22 and I don't like or enjoy being around other people who party a lot. It seems immature to me and something I know I should stay away from.
It's really hard for me to relate to other people now that I live a somewhat normal life. I'm almost done with college and have nothing really to complain about. I have a lot of people who love me and everything which i'm really grateful for. But i really have a hard time realting to people in school. Let me also mention that I live in LA and am in film school, so when it comes to being annoyed with people's ego's.... it feels like its tripled here.
I just feel sometimes that there is so much more to life than what people focus on and I can;t see it the way they do no matter how hard I try, because i'm always thinking of how I can relate to people better, but it's really hard. I wish I had more friends, i used to have so many but I dont seem to know how to keep them anymore, because i'm always pushing them away.
Thanks so much for posting a topic I can relate to, it makes me feel better knowing there are people out there who feel like I do. Thanks.


----------



## dinkot

*warm greetings from Indonesia!*

Hi,
I am from Indonesia, and I have just signed up to this forum (through accidental browsing around, thank you internet!), simply because I feel that I can really relate with what the OP said, and also many posts here.

I myself have always been interested, inquisitive, and studying by myself these SA things, and I've found much 'deeper' root/core issues & correlations, that I'd love to share here to hopefully help many of you:

1. Have you guys ever heard of the Myers Briggs (MBTI) test? Google "Free MBTI Test" and click on the 1st link and try it first. And after you got the result, google it and add "description" at the end, see what it says. 
It's been scientifically tested and proven, and it's currently been used widely in many fields, eg: psychological tests, job-applying, interview, along with intelligence/aptitude tests, etc.

2. Google "Highly Sensitive Person (HSP) test" and try one. I'm happy to read one post here actually mentioned about this. Try this, and you might probably find the answer to "why", and even a "group" where you belong (although not in majority of world population, but there are quite many of us, scattered all over the planet).

3. Google "Too Many Aptitudes (TMA) test" as well, and see if you might fit into it.

4. Last but not least, be open-minded & try to google some even more 'off' things like: Indigo, Starseed, Crystalline children characteristics. even google the "Test" of it, and see if you even perhaps fit into those "group" as well!

My main point is this: sometimes we all here can feel so 'alone' and "can't relate to anybody", simply because we haven't searched and looked deeper & wider enough (like some posters said here very well). 
For example, like finding somewhere we belong, say, a 'community' or a 'group', that DOES exist already (even proven scientifically) like those four "group" category that I've mentioned above. 
Even this SA page here is a 'community'/'group' in its own!

Sometimes we can't really 'control' who's we're get surrounded with in real life/world (although this itself is arguable. we can always CHOOSE with whom we want to connect, or not!), but this is where the 'magic' of Internet/vast net world is: it lets us to easily find and connect with like-minded similar individuals/persons, even though we're all practically scattered all over the planet, unfortunately...but at least to make each of us feel glad that *we're NOT alone.* that there are actually a _lot _of people like you though probably not of your relative, family, or real-world friend that's okay. as long as you know that you're not alone (nor a "lonely alien"), I think it would be sufficing enough  I know it surely does to me, once I've eventually found those four 'groups' above.
So the BEST thing we can do is to just continue to BE ourselves (and to continue to GROW as well, instead of 'dying out'), and CONNECTING with like-minded individuals to grow, enrich your 'BE-ing' energy.

Hopefully this will help!


----------



## jilm2

Good morning, Slightly;

I'm almost 50 years old and never fit in with anyone. My folks moved us around quite a bit, even to different states, and I don't have an identity. I've been back in my Home state for the last 20 years or so and still feel lost. I hate that anyone has to deal with what I had to. 

Sometimes I still consider suicide. Even my teen-age daughter seems to hate me. I had a brother die of SIDS way back when. At times I wish I would've died, and my brother lived. Then he'd be the eldest. Oh well...

Folks are always going to look at loners as being weird. Find some hobbby/volunteer job that you can lose yourself in. Makes the stress easier to handle.


----------



## jilm2

*Chukma! Hola! Hello!*

jilm2;1058911984]Good morning, Slightly;

I'm almost 50 years old and never fit in with anyone. My folks moved us around quite a bit, even to different states, and I don't have an identity. I've been back in my Home state for the last 20 years or so and still feel lost. I hate that anyone has to deal with what I had to.

Sometimes I still consider suicide. Even my teen-age daughter seems to hate me. I had a brother die of SIDS way back when. At times I wish I would've died, and my brother lived. Then he'd be the eldest. Oh well...

Folks are always going to look at loners as being weird. Find some hobbby/volunteer job that you can lose yourself in. Makes the stress easier to handle.


----------



## sono

*Good to see this*

I've been reading all of this and I had this feeling since I can remember, with years trying to find out why and why, I've come to conclusion...We all are manipulated in a way ,it could be in a good or a bad way, it could be from our parents , brother uncle anything and anyone, sadly , the most close to us , our parent might not have enough information because well, just like us trying to find out why we are like """weird""" .

In my experience like a lot of people do, we watch TV, we have to go out and be exposed to what society has accepted what's good or not. If you see on TV they always show that people are in a group, they look happy or whatever the statement of the program is about, but they show that people are in a group.

Now, in my opinion , maybe that is what we think things should be and we strive for that, but the reality of my and our nature is, I just don't fit in any group, but this is something I don't see around, and confused me.

I barely see a person on the TV that is alone, and if the character is alone, they show it as "weird, a rebel, or something not good". I've seen the word "weird " used a lot of times here , but that's what we have seen around TV or other media.

I have nothing more to say , but I think we are like tigers, if they are taken away from the wild , they wouldn't live to well in the city , so we probably have to be back in the wild again and not worry about it.


----------



## dinkot

sono said:


> I've been reading all of this and I had this feeling since I can remember, with years trying to find out why and why, I've come to conclusion...We all are manipulated in a way ,it could be in a good or a bad way, it could be from our parents , brother uncle anything and anyone, sadly , the most close to us , our parent might not have enough information because well, just like us trying to find out why we are like """weird""" .
> 
> In my experience like a lot of people do, we watch TV, we have to go out and be exposed to what society has accepted what's good or not. If you see on TV they always show that people are in a group, they look happy or whatever the statement of the program is about, but they show that people are in a group.
> 
> Now, in my opinion , maybe that is what we think things should be and we strive for that, but the reality of my and our nature is, I just don't fit in any group, but this is something I don't see around, and confused me.
> 
> I barely see a person on the TV that is alone, and if the character is alone, they show it as "weird, a rebel, or something not good". I've seen the word "weird " used a lot of times here , but that's what we have seen around TV or other media.
> 
> I have nothing more to say , but I think we are like tigers, if they are taken away from the wild , they wouldn't live to well in the city , so we probably have to be back in the wild again and not worry about it.


I'm glad someone finally 'see' this.
If I may add further my opinion, we are all 'manipulated' by a bigger, and deeper thing: it's the *System*. call it the capitalistic system, which sadly the media & (yes!) the government all seem to play a role in 'keeping the lid closed' so we "ordinary people" can never able to find the REAL answers, or even the REAL secrets of who we are, as a human.
The System is corrupt, as can be shown by the slow falling of U.S now. 
It is manipulated by the FEW "Powers-that-be" on the top, -sadly- supported by the government, all for profits & political interests and NEVER for the majority of humans/us.
that's why it feels so UN-natural, for some people like us, who can IMHO 'see through' all the *bull****s *& the *superficialities *under our current-world nowadays.
No wonder now we're seeing more & more revolutions here & there around the globe/planet.
People are starting to wake up!! (there's even a 'linked prophecy' to the "Global Awakening" of Consciousness in 2012, as predicted by the Mayan prophecy! go google up: Global Ascension 2012).

Google: Zeitgeist, Venus Project, and/or Resource-Based Economy (RBE) if you have some time. It might be a much better 'alternative' System for the *Future *of humanity & our civilization!
Some good, direct links (& reads/watch) about these:
*http://www.thevenusproject.com/a-new-social-design/resource-based-economy




http://www.thezeitgeistmovement.com/

*We are probably at the start/beginning of the "Great Change" in humanity, hopefully, if all the prophecies is right! (one can only hope, especially during depressing times like this!)
*

 *


----------



## frillylove

Wow, this is an old thread. Still, I want to share some things that might help people who come read this thread.

1) Don't generalize people. Get to know them. It's easy for people with social anxiety to simply say, "I'm not going to bother trying to talk to them. They seem like jerks anyways." Try to resist thinking things like that.

2) Keep meeting new people. Maybe one day you'll find someone who shares your views. Try going to clubs or events where you'll find people who share your interests. Even if that doesn't happen... 

3) Don't be too picky. Nobody's perfect. You don't have to agree with everything that someone says in order to befriend them. Even if do have things in common, like shared musical tastes, it doesn't mean that your personalities will complement each other. And, like I said before, don't dismiss them just because they like watching reality TV or getting smashed.

4) Everyone's human. I know it seems like everyone is so superficial and fake, but you'd be surprised how much sh*t some people have went through in their lives. You don't know about the thoughts that keep people up at night until you open up to them and let them do the same.

Anyways, this post is also a reminder to myself. The major that I'm currently pursuing has been stereotyped as being full of evangelical Christians and catty people who love drama. Hopefully, I'll remember these ideas and meet some wonderful people.


----------



## Mae West

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I really feel like I don't truly fit in with anyone... I've never met anyone who truly understood me or knew me completely, and that's a pretty lonely feeling. I don't think like everyone else does, and I don't mean in terms of social anxiety, but just in terms of my views towards life. I feel like a lot of people my age are fake, and annoying, and pretend to be a lot of things they are not. I feel like most people brag and boast about a whole lot of nothing (for example, this girl who my brother hangs out, who annoys me SO much, posted "modelling" pictures of herself all over her facebook. When I say modelling, I mean pictures taken in her apartment by some random guy, and then cheapily touched up on photoshop. Meanwhile, everyone is posting how modellesque and gorgeous she looks in the pictures, when (not to be mean), it's all much ado about nothing since she is far from pretty).
> 
> Anyway... generally I'm a pretty subdued person. It's not my personality to get all excited and explosive about things (even without the SA, it's not my personality). I like peace and quiet, I like to study and discuss intellectual things, I like to decorate, and to keep an obsessively clean house (which is hard to do with two crappy room mates). Even more, I love nature, and animals. If I could, I would live on an island with just me and the animals. Sometimes I go into the field way behind my house where no one ever goes, and I just sit and think. I love being alone out there, and I'm not sure if that's weird. I'm not religious or anything, but I feel closer to God, if he even exists...
> 
> In grade 12, I was so fascinated with various creatures under the sea that I spent hours upon hours researching sharks and whales and anything else I could find. Things like that amaze me so much. I wish so badly I could see the world because it's so amazing.
> 
> Also, school is really important to me, and I don't have anyone who I talk to who values school as much, because I talk to very few people at my University. So I'll be home studying for an exam while my room mates and their friends are partying. I also have a passion for writing, and I've met few people who enjoy writing, so it kind of sucks.
> 
> I feel like I'm just weird compared to other people my age, well the ones I see at least. This is embarrassing, but I actually started playing my old Nintendo 64 from when I was 8... and I actually look forward to playing it. I wouldn't tell anyone that though, especially the people I know.
> 
> I guess mostly I don't see my youth as one big chance to get drunk every weekend. I look down on my brother and his friends because their nonstop partying disgusts me. Anyway I guess that's my little speel about how I feel like an apple among oranges.


You sound like you like who you are but just can't find friends who are similar. It is tough to find introvert friends. I'm sure if you looked online you could find some kind of writing club or something. I know a lot of people who like to write.


----------



## 04s

Wow.Im 18 now and have felt that way since I was about 12, with about 3 months attempting the whole chav like phase, thinking my friends were friends and everything that goes. As for the Wow, I never comment on messages I read and I mean never, but I have to admit, as soon as the Island came up, with no one around and nature alone I though daymmmmm, there are people who share my mind. This message is probably about 3 years late anddd everyones stopped posting, but incase of further readers who have wondered why the hell they prefer sitting in a field with a bunch of horses as oppose to a bunch of italian stallions, well wonder no further, your mind is full of wisdom and an understand of the true beauty of life, the fact that it does not exist to pose questions about its existence, or to trick people. It just exists, beautifully simplistically. There are no games to play or people to decieve or act falsely with for everything done in this way has no reason. Also there is the whole HSP thing which I only figured out the other month after starting university and wondering why the noise and environment was driving me insane. As long as you reconnect with your self you will be fine. Reconnection as I have found involves writing, laying in a field (hhaha definitely going to start sounding mad) and I guess spiritual music really helps. On the subject of friends, its cool, I guess it would be nice to have someone who truly understood the world as I do but remember opposites attract. My best friend is into fashion and getting smashed etc, yeah everyone does it once in a while including me on occasion, but they understand you and respect your beliefs, even when I say I am moving abroad to live in the jungle with my mum (who in fact sees the world in the exact same way as I do) and tribal children!! So I guess think of it as a gift, you see meaning and beauty in the things that would exist if fuels ran out and electricity and gas were non existant, in the things that really, will exist long after us


----------



## 04s

' Don't generalize people. Get to know them. It's easy for people with social anxiety to simply say, "I'm not going to bother trying to talk to them. They seem like jerks anyways." Try to resist thinking things like that'- this quote from the comment before mine is definitely important. Its how I used to think, but when you get rid of this belief, you definitely attract more people, as in to talk to and mess around with. Its worth it, you end up much happier, after all your experiences define you and make you look at the world in the way in which we do, we can only help/teach them to see it our way. It is not saying our way is 'the best' 'the right way' or anything that it could be confused with. I guess Im unsure of what you could call it, perhaps nothing other than the true meaning?


----------



## 04s

One more thing, this outlook on life is nothing to do with 'social anxiety'.Thats the other problem with people like us who enjoy peace and being alone. It is NOT abnormal or an anxiety AT ALL.


----------



## kierates

malaise said:


> I feel the same way. I think I'm just too serious and idealistic, because I feel like 99.99% of social interaction consists of meaningless B.S, and I'd rather not interact with people at all if it means I have to be fake. The problem is, whenever I'm around most other people I feel like I CAN'T be myself, that it's not good enough, or I'm too strange, too emotional, too moody. Either way, there's always a wall preventing me from truly relating to people.  Whenever someone asks me at work, "How are you?" I'm always tempted to say, "Terrible!" As if that question means anything anymore.


Among all the responses I've read so far, yours resonates the most with me. And I feel like exactly the way you describe everyday. I think when I was younger I had a very opinion of myself, lol and never expected that I would ever feel the need to join this forum. But there is a strange comfort in anonymity without fear of judgement, because I do feel judged also whether I speak or stay silent. Not that this is all bad. I've always felt that my "inner" world has been my most unique trait but at the same time, I've always felt like I couldn't relate to anyone. Several things come to mind: maybe it's our generation...it seems we are lacking a cultural revolution that past decades have seen, maybe you and I are actually quite artistic spirits and feel the need to express our thoughts and experiences greater than others...we are thinkers. But at the same time, I've always wondered what if I'm the strange one, everyone else seems to be fine.


----------



## dinkot

kierates said:


> Among all the responses I've read so far, yours resonates the most with me. And I feel like exactly the way you describe everyday. I think when I was younger I had a very opinion of myself, lol and never expected that I would ever feel the need to join this forum. But there is a strange comfort in anonymity without fear of judgement, because I do feel judged also whether I speak or stay silent. Not that this is all bad. I've always felt that my "inner" world has been my most unique trait but at the same time, I've always felt like I couldn't relate to anyone. Several things come to mind: maybe it's our generation...it seems we are lacking a cultural revolution that past decades have seen, maybe you and I are actually quite artistic spirits and feel the need to express our thoughts and experiences greater than others...we are thinkers. But at the same time, I've always wondered what if I'm the strange one, everyone else seems to be fine.


No, you (we) are not the strange one, 
you are actually right, it's the SOCIETY today that IS the strange one.

all the 'wrong' things that you've mentioned are all right on spot:
society & people today/nowadays are VERY lacking in all those ironically very important things as well that also makes as a _human_.
eg: true, real, meanings, Art, philosophy, Spirituality, connection to the Nature (& even universe, & GOD),

Everywhere I go & see now is a bunch of people who are either:
- greedy & self-centered, all often in the name of profits/MONEY, status, shallow & vain popularity
- being & ENJOY being superficial with all their material & shallow needs and wants (eg: partying all-the-time, "get wasted" only!, living just for the sake of "the company/corporate/job" they're working, as if NOTHING else matters in this whole wide & vast world)
- listening, watching, and even *brainwashed* by the 'mainstream' media such as TV, radio, of all those terrible, shallow, and LOW-vibration types of music, "arts" (yeah right!), and even religions nowadays just seem so shallow & fake & superficial!

It's sad & ironic that we, the so-called "modern" 21st-century people & society today, although progressing rapidly in certain things like technology, medical, science, etc, 
yet we are now getting inversely *LEFT-BEHIND *(as opposed to the 'older', and even Ancient people/generations!) in also these very important things: the _REAL_, true Spirituality, philosophy, Art, and connection to the Mother Nature, people, and even the 'Source'.

Even 'older' and much Ancient people have already predicted somewhat about the '_downfall_' of our today's generation!.. (just go google Mayans 2012, Starseeds, Lightworker, Indigo Children, for starter, it's not about whether you believe it or not,..just go google it first, and you'll see what I mean..).
*"It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society."* - Jiddu Krishnamurti


----------



## ellespirit

There are so many people who suffer from anxiety or other mental disorders. I hate to see this. It seems like you believe that you have to take medication for the rest of your life and never completely recover. Have you ever imagined that there is a revolutionary method to cure any type of mental disorder, including anxiety or bipolar disorder?

I was in the same situation like you, a year ago. I struggled with anxiety, which caused me a lot of distress. I don't even want to remember all those symptoms. I visited many doctors who couldn't help me much.... Besides, medications had so many side-effects... Something told me that there is a way to completely cure my anxiety. I suffered from OCD and social anxiety at the period..... I didn't know what to do.... I tried several self-help book, which didn't work. And yet I kept my hope alive. I knew that there must be something better than medications, herbs, or meditation exercises. One night as I was searching on the internet I came across this article:

Unique and Revolutionary Approach 

I learned about the existence of a revolutionary method that can cure any type of mental disorder. And it works even for severe mental illnesses like bipolar disorder. You can learn too how to use this method. You can cure your anxiety or any mental disorder you have once and for all! 
The unconscious is better than any doctor. Once you learn how to use this method you can get in touch with the healing capacities of your unconscious. 
You can learn about the cause of all mental disorders, the primitive region of your brain and the anti-conscious.

You should not miss this opportunity. Thousands of people have already found relief in their lives after curing their mental disorder. Read carefully everything from this article. This revolutionary method can change your life forever. You are really very privileged to have access to this method unlike so many people who lived in the past, who were forced to struggle with their anxiety for the rest of their life.

It seems like nobody posts here anymore. I am going to leave this forum, too. I am free from anxiety like many others. So, I am going to begin a new life.


----------



## Elohim601

Hello all. Got a question. Why is it that most people not like us talk aboutthe same stuff all the time?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I cant relate to many people either.


----------



## AWOL89

I will join the list - I feel I don't fit in with anyone much - have done since the age of 15/16 perhaps maybe younger can't really remember but I guess at 16+ is when it affected my life noticeably in a negative way. Again I don't think getting drunk is an appealing thing - never really done going to bars and clubs - so don't know if I actually don't like them (like dancing so maybe would like them and drink occasionally but never been off my face and I'm in my 20s). I also like learning and reading and other unconventional things for age group.


----------



## WanderingMind001

Heh. I don't believe any one can be absolutely 100% themselves with or to other people. I have trouble relating to others my age too. If your familiar with the Myers -Briggs personality types I'm an INFP. This type is the smallest in numbers compared to other types. I'm bound to being a loner at this rate. I'm actually not concerned if I can find people exactly like me. I actually like to know people from different backgrounds, mentalties, aspirations, and interests. But people are not as up for it as I am. At least not in my immediate setting.


----------



## inerameia

You fixed up your n64? That's cool. And it's a popular console so I'd assume many people would be happy about it. 

I like to go outside and be in nature too. For me, it's almost like a peaceful place to meditate.

School isn't my suit. I'm too much of a perfectionist. Tend to procrastinate and give up easily.


----------



## inthesea

Social_butterfly00 said:


> I really feel like I don't truly fit in with anyone... I've never met anyone who truly understood me or knew me completely, and that's a pretty lonely feeling. I don't think like everyone else does, and I don't mean in terms of social anxiety, but just in terms of my views towards life. I feel like a lot of people my age are fake, and annoying, and pretend to be a lot of things they are not. I feel like most people brag and boast about a whole lot of nothing (for example, this girl who my brother hangs out, who annoys me SO much, posted "modelling" pictures of herself all over her facebook. When I say modelling, I mean pictures taken in her apartment by some random guy, and then cheapily touched up on photoshop. Meanwhile, everyone is posting how modellesque and gorgeous she looks in the pictures, when (not to be mean), it's all much ado about nothing since she is far from pretty).
> 
> Anyway... generally I'm a pretty subdued person. It's not my personality to get all excited and explosive about things (even without the SA, it's not my personality). I like peace and quiet, I like to study and discuss intellectual things, I like to decorate, and to keep an obsessively clean house (which is hard to do with two crappy room mates). Even more, I love nature, and animals. If I could, I would live on an island with just me and the animals. Sometimes I go into the field way behind my house where no one ever goes, and I just sit and think. I love being alone out there, and I'm not sure if that's weird. I'm not religious or anything, but I feel closer to God, if he even exists...
> 
> In grade 12, I was so fascinated with various creatures under the sea that I spent hours upon hours researching sharks and whales and anything else I could find. Things like that amaze me so much. I wish so badly I could see the world because it's so amazing.
> 
> Also, school is really important to me, and I don't have anyone who I talk to who values school as much, because I talk to very few people at my University. So I'll be home studying for an exam while my room mates and their friends are partying. I also have a passion for writing, and I've met few people who enjoy writing, so it kind of sucks.
> 
> I feel like I'm just weird compared to other people my age, well the ones I see at least. This is embarrassing, but I actually started playing my old Nintendo 64 from when I was 8... and I actually look forward to playing it. I wouldn't tell anyone that though, especially the people I know.
> 
> I guess mostly I don't see my youth as one big chance to get drunk every weekend. I look down on my brother and his friends because their nonstop partying disgusts me. Anyway I guess that's my little speel about how I feel like an apple among oranges.


I'm the same as you. I love to study and learn as much as I can about all kinds of different things. I analyse things in great detail. I want to get out there and explore the whole world. I think I expect too much of people. I want to have interesting conversations and have amazing experiences. I don't get how people want to go to bars or have kids so early and just go to work and come home. I can't relate to most people. There is so much out there. I think I will probably become an academic somewhere along the line, or maybe live in different countries. It's difficult to get the confidence to go and do my own thing, even though it is what I need to do.


----------

